# Surprising foraging method for my bees to collect nectar from blue Salvia



## Honeypeach (Mar 15, 2012)

Mother Nature's just plain Not Stupid!


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

My bees have no problem with Salvia.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwi-OrrCS4unbE5VbXFCeW96TW8/edit


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

I read somewhere that honeybees will do that.

Which type of salvia? The bees don't seem to have any problem getting nectar from my May Night salvia.

This spring I noticed a smaller or feral honeybee was able to shimmy into my Little Leaf Culinary Sage while a bigger bee tried and couldn't. The little bee kept harvesting the nectar, the bigger one gave up and moved on. It made me think that regressed bees have some advantages as far as opening up forage.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I have seen this on Salvia guaranitica (Anise-scented sage, Hummingbird sage). I'll guess the op is referring to this species as well.


----------

